# Need electrical advice! Calling all electricians and experts!



## default (May 28, 2011)

So I have a 108w led fixture that's running off of a class I power supply rated IP30. When I picked up the fixture it spent some time in the rain, the unit is fine and works perfectly - but I'm just concerned about the power supply as it was on the ground and encountered some water.
I took the power supply apart and found some water on the outer casing after 4-5 days, I wiped it down and everything is still working fine. I'm just curious if having encountered water pose any risk to the power supply? Also, would you recommend switching it to a waterproof power supply?
I'm just worried, as the light would be on for ~14 hours a day, I want to minimize as much risk as possible.
Thanks


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*just my opinion*

In the mechanic world if u have to think about then u know the only 
real answer is to replace it.
just my opinion


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

tom g said:


> In the mechanic world if u have to think about then u know the only
> real answer is to replace it.
> just my opinion


That's what I was thinking.. But I took it apart several times, got some oily white gel all over my hands! But the power supply looks fine and operates fine as well.. I'm just not familiar with led power supplies and if they carry the same risks as ballast for mh and t5s?


----------



## brycon (Aug 5, 2014)

default said:


> But I took it apart several times, got some oily white gel all over my hands!


That may be a sign of corrosion.

I bought a used AC500 a few years back and the cord was frayed. The previous owner had used electrical tape to fix it. About a week of me using it, the electrical plug had oily white residue on it. I didn't take any chances and cut that section of cord off and installed a new electrical plug. I have had no issues since.

Suggest you do a Google search on corrosion and cleaning if you decide not to replace the power supply.


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

The oily white gel could also be heat sink compound. If so, than I would not clean it off.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

In my experience, if a device was powered on while wet, it is usually toast. If you turn it off immediately or if it was off and had no power in it, if you first make sure it is absolutely and positively dry, usually it will work. Is it a fire hazard? Doubtfully at most. The biggest danger you face is the power supply failing. When that happens, buy a new one. 

That's what I've learned and seen myself in 15 years of construction and tinkering with electronics. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

I think the white gel was a precaution, the driver is situated in a box-in-a-box, so the final metal pieces had that gel. It was really sticky and oily so I doubt it was corrosion, they also had that substance on the driver hardware themselves - and now all over my hands 
It's reassuring to hear that it won't be a fire hazard, I'm just really icky about units like these and how it's a chinese unit doesn't help  and after taking it apart twice the screws already stripped the threads and never tighten (not even a problem I know lol)!  the power supply and led were pretty soaked, but it was turned on when it dried a little, ran perfectly fine! I'm guessing the box-in-a-box kept most of the moisture in the first box.
I might just keep the power supply in a small 5 gallon glass tank when under the stand as a safety measure..
I know most of these power supplies and units have their risk, usually with bad soldering or small manufacturing error, could taking a pic of the power supply out of the boxes help you guys judge if there could be a problem?

Nonetheless, the unit seems very well built and can't wait to start this nano reef!


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

50seven said:


> In my experience, if a device was powered on while wet, it is usually toast. If you turn it off immediately or if it was off and had no power in it, if you first make sure it is absolutely and positively dry, usually it will work. Is it a fire hazard? Doubtfully at most. The biggest danger you face is the power supply failing. When that happens, buy a new one.
> 
> That's what I've learned and seen myself in 15 years of construction and tinkering with electronics.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


also, when you meant toast - does that mean it would not function/work whatsoever?
thank you!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*power supply*

just go get a new power supply from any surplus store .stop mucking around with it before u have a serious problem .got to be worth it instead of worrying about it . just my opinion .


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

tom g said:


> just go get a new power supply from any surplus store .stop mucking around with it before u have a serious problem .got to be worth it instead of worrying about it . just my opinion .


I know.. It's just if it's gonna work and the worst case scenario it stops working, I'd rather use it, as the wire from the driver to the fixture is soldered into the driver itself and would need to be rewired. Or am I getting it wrong? 
I'm doing some test with the unit now, just gonna leave it on when I'm home to see how it does in long uses.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*power supply*

my point is u are in dought right now . u have taken apart unit , sure u can plug it in see if it works , but what happens the day that it mucks up and catches fire or ruins your unit that u have it plugged into could be minor could be serious .that's all my point is , I cant tell u how many times I went home thinking of a job I did saying damn I should of changed that part only to come in the next day to see the vehicle in and the exact part I procrastinated about failed .im not a electrician so my exp is not related to the electrical field .
but why would u want to sit and worry about stuff that u are in dought about we are talking less then 20 bucks .
that's my point 
good luck 
cheers


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

tom g said:


> my point is u are in dought right now . u have taken apart unit , sure u can plug it in see if it works , but what happens the day that it mucks up and catches fire or ruins your unit that u have it plugged into could be minor could be serious .that's all my point is , I cant tell u how many times I went home thinking of a job I did saying damn I should of changed that part only to come in the next day to see the vehicle in and the exact part I procrastinated about failed .im not a electrician so my exp is not related to the electrical field .
> but why would u want to sit and worry about stuff that u are in dought about we are talking less then 20 bucks .
> that's my point
> good luck
> cheers


You're right.
Now I must ask, if I switched the driver to a waterproof version, I would find the same current/voltage/Etc - but how would I rewire it with the fixture wire? Should I solder them on? Or should I just cut and join the wiring then electrical tape it?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Twisting the wires and using electrical tape should only be a temporary test method of attachment. Use a crimp joiner or solder them back. And its always best to rejoin with shrink tube to seal out moisture or dirt. 

If you're not confident to do it yourself, bring it over to my place and I'll hook it up for you. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

